# Belt For Logan 820



## MGP (May 18, 2016)

What would be a good belt for the drive to spindle that I can put on without disabling the drive of spindle?
Fenner Drives PowerTwist Plus ,Do they make these for a flat belt  ?    Thanks Mike


----------



## intjonmiller (May 18, 2016)

Logan Actuator still sells the original type flat belts. 

LP-1183-1 FLAT BELT, 1 X 39, W/CLIP (LA-679). Price was $48 as of November 2014, when Scott Logan quoted it for my 850. I believe they take the same belt. 

Turned out mine (er, my father's) was fine, I just needed a new clip and to adjust the tension slightly. I made the clip from an 18 gauge brad nail, bent with a pair of pliers. Hasn't given me any trouble at all.


----------



## intjonmiller (May 18, 2016)

Yep, here it is in their store: http://store.lathe.com/lp-1183-1.html


----------



## Uglydog (May 18, 2016)

Scott Logan is an honest man.
He is a pleasure to work with, and patiently tolerates NOOB questions.

Daryl
MN


----------



## MGP (May 18, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## MGP (May 20, 2016)

I just ordered one on Ebay for $25.95 shipped. I believe its the same thing.  1"x39" flat belt with clip.


----------

